# Swimming photos



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2013)

These are all from the Canadian World Trials swimming.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 7, 2013)

A lil dark? Maybe it's me on my end. A creative eye. Al Bello has shown that to get great swimming you need a scuba suit n be under water. Some great stuff from his Olympic set.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've known Al Bello since the 1990's, he shoots great boxing. Shooting under water gets you a few interesting pictures. Like all trends, underwater is one of them for swimming, ever since SI put cameras in the pools back in the 80's.  I work off of a bright screen laptop, so the images I post are always a little darker than some people like.  I've seen his "great blur shot" of Phelps. In the world of sports photographers, it's a nice shot, and not too tough when you shoot 500-600 frames. In the world of amateurs, it's amazing.  

Didn't you mention a while ago that you sold your  f 2.8 lens?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice series!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the rich, saturated color going a bit dark gives. Makes me feel like I am seeing the "real light" at the aqua center. Not all washed out and artificially brightened up, ya know.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I like the rich, saturated color going a bit dark gives. Makes me feel like I am seeing the "real light" at the aqua center. Not all washed out and artificially brightened up, ya know.



Thanks Derrel. The light was all over the place in this venue, glass roof, sun was in and out. I shot some backlight stuff. Like you said it is as close to the "real light"  of a pool.  I could have been shooting at 4000iso and blown out everything, but that's not a look I like.  I do go with a little more contrast and saturation with some of my images.


----------



## runnah (Apr 7, 2013)

#6 & #7 are the best of the bunch. Shows the most action and captures the mood.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 7, 2013)

Im on shift today so i can only see them on my phone.  They look awesome. I cant wait to get home tomorrow and see them on my computer.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 7, 2013)

V. Nice!!


----------



## camjam (Apr 8, 2013)

I always like shots of backstokers just getting ready to break the water surface on the turn.  Nice set!


----------



## Fairdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice set of photos great job have to agree about been a bit dark


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 8, 2013)

Only a couple look a little dark to me, the rest look bright enough esp. considering working in what was apparently weird funky lighting. I like the first portrait, and capturing the prayer-like pose of one of the athletes made for an interesting shot. The photo after that is a nice close up too. I'm just not used to looking at sports in water in its unfrozen state!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are a few more.


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 9, 2013)

It doesn't look that easy to shoot, but you make it look like it was pretty simple there. Cool


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's like anything, the more you shoot the easier it looks, and the easier it gets.  I used to shoot swimming manual focus, on film, under bad light.  That was a challenge.


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 9, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> It's like anything, the more you shoot the easier it looks, and the easier it gets. I used to shoot swimming manual focus, on film, under bad light. That was a challenge.



Sounds like the photographic terminology of "uphill both ways"


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

#7 and #9 are my favorites from the first set. all 3 of the second set u posted are awesome.


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 9, 2013)

As always, a pleasure to look at your shots.  I wish I had a swimmer in the family to give me a reason to take pool shots.  Cause now, I'd just be that creepy guy at the Y with an 'L' lens during meets...:lmao:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 9, 2013)

CMfromIL said:


> As always, a pleasure to look at your shots. I wish I had a swimmer in the family to give me a reason to take pool shots. Cause now, I'd just be that creepy guy at the Y with an 'L' lens during meets...:lmao:



You could always ask one of the local swim clubs if you could shoot, I'm sure they have some small weekend swim meets. Just offer them a few pictures to use on their web site, they more than likely would be happy to have someone taking pictures.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 9, 2013)

The last three are great too, you really nailed it. That's an interesting effect with the last one. 

I shoot hockey on film with mechanical, all manual cameras; I suppose it's a matter of practice and learning how to do whatever you do. I mean, they used to use those Speed Graphics to shoot sports, which actually was done by a photographer during the most recent Olympics.


----------

